# Free Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Cat Food Samples



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone!

So.. Around Christmas I was in a shopping mood and bought a big bag of Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck cat food for Pineapple since I've heard such good things about it on this forum.
I didn't worry about it because Pineapple isn't a finicky eater, and once I received 7 different kinds of kibble samples from a local pet store and she ate all of them without hesitation.
However, I guess this one is the exception and she absolutely hates it.
I've tried mixing it in with her normal kibble mix, hoping it would make her more comfortable with it,
but she wouldn't even eat her normal kibble after that.

Would there be anybody wanting to get free samples so you can see if your hedgie likes it?
If you live in Austin, TX I could meet you and give you the whole bag if you want it as well.
I can't take it back to the store, since I've been trying for more than a month to get her to eat it.
If you just want a sample it would be totally free - I'd put some in a ziplock bag and mail it to you in a regular envelope. 
I promise I'm not trying to do anything suspicious.. It's just a shame for all that food to go to waste and I know I would've loved to have the opportunity for my hedgie to try out different stuff.

If you want some, you can just PM me with your mailing address (no international addresses please, sorry), or email me at [email protected].


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've gotten a couple of PMs and I will be mailing them out tomorrow.
Anyone else want some?


----------

